# MS pheasant hunt girls only!



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Did you read all the posts about grouse camp? Why let the guys have all the fun? I went on a Beyond BOW pheasant hunt a few years ago and had a blast. Is anyone interested in an organized hunt, maybe Nov 4 &5 or 11 & 12.

Not trying to offend the guys, but I am pretty sure most of the ladies here don't really wanna go to camp with you,


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Sounds like a good time to me! 

Would be fun to get together with the women of this site for our own little meet n greet/hunt/camp thing...


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

I think it sounds awsome!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi-- I rarely comment on this page in the forums, but I think this sounds interesting, what weekend is considered? I think Nov. 4-5 is best although my bow hunting is at its prime the 1st 2 weeks of Nov. But bird hunting is topping my list this year.

How does something like this get set up? Where? 

regards--Kathleen


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Or a preserve hunt would be fun. I was reading about the guys grouse camp and thinking the same thing.

Nov 10 & 11 - I have a field trial with Hans in Coldwater. But I would be open the other weekends. 

I suggest- maybe a preserve in the middle of the state. Say, in Clare area.
Decent hotels, central location, guarantee of birds. Then, maybe a dinner afterwards - real social event. 

Tecumseh set up a poll with the ideas for his puppy meet and greet. Since this is kinda new, we could do the same.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Woo-hoo....I'm in!!!

I'll volunteer to be the Official Camp B*%ch....

I'll do all the cooking and cleaning, feed and water the dogs, serve your meals, make your drinks, massage your feet and back after a long day in the field, keep you warm if it gets cold at night. 

This is gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice try Ninja!!!!


I think a one day at a preserve with a dinner after would be great. I will do some searches and come up with some options. Can someone set up a poll to set the date? Options should be Nov. 4th, 5th, 11th or 12th. I figure we need at least six interested to make this a go. Anyone have dogs to bring? Mine is not ready yet, or I am not ready for my dog, I am not sure which is more accurate.

Once I find out who is interested, we can narrow down the location.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I am interested, I have a dog, young- 2 Y/O in November but she is progressing well.

I am in Southeast Michigan--Chesterfiel/New Baltimore area

regards-- Kathleen


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

So far it looks like Nov. 4 would be best. I will do some calling to find a preserve and close hotel options. ERNURSE, Nikki and I are closer to the thumb but if we want to include Timberdoodle and GSP Gal, we should consider central MI.


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

I think Central would be good, so everyone who wants to make it can. It not much longer of a drive.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Montney Farms, Clare. He has hosted some of our field trials, and they are fantastic people. Right around the corner from Jays, (we can go shopping), minutes from some great restaurants, and some moderately priced hotel.

P.S. I have a dawg.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

hunting AND shopping...bestill my heart!!!


----------



## fantastixvoyage (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey ladies, don't want to mess up any of your plans but just noticed this post on a boating website I'm on. Ladies only duck hunt...here's the details...if you need a shell biotch feel free to give me a shout.    

http://www.lakestclair.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=35717


Either way good luck and safe hunting!!!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I don't get out often enough...if the price is reasonable, if the weather is ok for driving, and I can get there, I would be very interested in a preserve hunt in the Clare area. I have a 9 year old spayed female ES very experienced grouse, woodcock, pheasant and quail dog. She's older, tho, and won't hold up for more than a couple of hours, although she has really surprised me this season. 

Please keep me posted on details. I'll need a couple of hours to get down there from northeast of Traverse City.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply....BUT Heck yes what an awsome idea. Count me in. I live near Nikki (Taylor)


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a call into Al Montney for availability and prices. I will post as soon as I get information. He has a great place and like to make sure everyone walks away happy.

Sandy


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Dawn!
Glad to see you are interested to.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey gals-

Quail are $8.00
Chukars are $ 13.00
Phez are $15.00 

Al Montney is tentitvely holding us a slot for November 4th. 

PM me if how many birds/what kind you prefer/ and I was thinking you all would probably prefer a Saturday afternoon hunt? To accommodate travel time, hunt, then go to dinner afterwards?

Let me know how if you are bringing a dog.

Sandy


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

http://travel.yahoo.com/p-hotel-476707-clare_hotels-i;_ylt=AtTKEtepCr0piO8yDytd.9hYRmoL

What do you all think?


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Nikki,

I am definately in!! Sounds like a great time !


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Ladies, I would really like to go except I am going to be in North Dakota from 10/28 on and we arent sure when we will return (depends on the hunting) if I am back I would be glad to join this outing, but I am not sure how a last minute thing would sit?

regards--Kathleen


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

GSP Gal said:


> Hey gals-
> 
> Quail are $8.00
> Chukars are $ 13.00
> ...


Saturday afternoon hunt sounds great with me. 
PM Sent.


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

I think the Doherty hotel sounds good, and with a pool!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Nikki said:


> I think the Doherty hotel sounds good, and with a pool!


Hey Ladies, go with the Doherty, it is upper scale, and quite nice for the area, with decent food. Avoid Budget Inn at all costs, the rooms smell like old urine or wet festering ashtrays...discusting!! Trust me, I have a place in Farwell a few miles from there and know it fairly well, good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

The Doherty is a very nice place. Awsome food and in a good area for the shopping ladies in the group.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

trouttime said:


> Hey Ladies, go with the Doherty, it is upper scale, and quite nice for the area, with decent food. Avoid Budget Inn at all costs, the rooms smell like old urine or wet festering ashtrays...discusting!! Trust me, I have a place in Farwell a few miles from there and know it fairly well, good luck to you all!!!


Do you know if Mills End is still open? the last time I was up there they were talking of closing it?


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Huntinggirl said:


> Do you know if Mills End is still open? the last time I was up there they were talking of closing it?


Hey Huntinggirl, 
Yes, they are still open, it is the Bay City store that closed down. Their info is as follows:

Mill End Store
501 N McEwan St, Clare, MI 
(989) 386-6500
Saturday 9:00am - 5:30pm
Sunday 10:00am - 3:00pm


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I have the following -

1. GSP Gal - one dog
2. 1wildchild - are you bringing Briar?
3. Huntinggirl - 
4. Nikki - 
5. ERNurse - tentitive - has a dog
6. Timberdoodle528 - tentitive

Not too late for any other gals - Don't miss out on the fun!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

trouttime said:


> Hey Huntinggirl,
> Yes, they are still open, it is the Bay City store that closed down. Their info is as follows:
> 
> Mill End Store
> ...


Thank you....I am not srue what it is about that store but Next to Jays it is the best store in Clare...LOL


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

GSP Gal said:


> I have the following -
> 
> 1. GSP Gal - one dog
> 2. 1wildchild - are you bringing Briar?
> ...


I am in
No dog well One that thinks he is a hunting dog..LOL


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Huntinggirl said:


> Thank you....I am not srue what it is about that store but Next to Jays it is the best store in Clare...LOL


As a kid, we used to go to the Mill-End in Bay City. It was one of those old, creepy, noisy wood floored stores with an ancient elevator. Like the one in those horror movies.......going to the seventh flooorrr? bah-ha-ha-

But the treasures that were in the boxes under the table were priceless!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I am sure it is the wood floors and the "old day" atmosphere. I am glad to hear that they remained open.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

GSP Gal said:


> As a kid, we used to go to the Mill-End in Bay City. It was one of those old, creepy, noisy wood floored stores with an ancient elevator. Like the one in those horror movies.......going to the seventh flooorrr? bah-ha-ha-
> 
> But the treasures that were in the boxes under the table were priceless!


:lol: :lol: Now that is a great description!! :lol: :lol: 
I like the store my self it has great ambiance!! Enjoy ladies!!!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

1WildChild I tried to PM you but your box is full. I usually take 94 to 23 up to miss the Detroit traffic, but we can change that if we want to all ride up together. 

Nikki, any suggestions?


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

That sounds good to me if wildchild is riding alone. 94 to 23 is the way I usually take to.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I'll clear out my mail box. I won't be bringing Briar this time. He is just not ready for all of us ladies LOLOL.

I think I could meet you at the 94/23 intersection. I will check out the ole atlas.


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

We could just take 75 all the way up to you.


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

:sad: Ive got bad news, I dont think Im going to be able to make it...... I have no one to watch my 3 yr old, unfortantly I had his dad lined up and all set but he is now .. we will just say his time is now being taken up. I am still trying tho, I hate to miss this.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Gosh, I hope you can make it. I ordered the birds today, and the weather is going to be perfect. 

But, if it doesn't happen, we will certainly understand.


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Sandy , I hope I can to ,but as of right now i wont be :sad:


----------

